# Firefox(google) search enginer redirection/hijack virus.



## Chiper12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone know how to remove this? Every time I click a link in google search, it redirects me to some random site like holywood.com or c.enhance.com. I really, really want to remove it. 

I'm not the best with computers, please help me. ><


----------



## fwLogCGI (Feb 6, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Anyone know how to remove this? Every time I click a link in google search, it redirects me to some random site like holywood.com or c.enhance.com. I really, really want to remove it.
> 
> I'm not the best with computers, please help me. ><


What virus scanner do you have?


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've tried everything. Malwarebites couldnt detect it, even in safe mode. I can't reformat my computer either. 
This is a vista, also.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 6, 2010)

Try running GMER on it - Anything that shows up highlighted in red is likely malware; Right-clicking on an entry and clicking disable, then restarting and running GMER again, this time right-clicking and hitting delete should get rid of it altogether (disabling it first prevents it from re-adding itself right away since it won't be running at all when you next boot).


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 6, 2010)

1 - Does this affect searching from http://www.google.com/ directly, or does it happen only when you type something into Firefox's Search panel bar?

2 - Does your Firefox have any suspicious add-ons or plug-ins running?  Hopefully not, but it only takes a second or two to check it and rule out the possibilities before you start anything more labor intensive.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hitman found it and deleted it. It redirected from search engine links. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 6, 2010)

I hadn't heard of hitman (or if I have, I don't remember it), so I looked it up; Interesting concept. They only have a 30-day trial for removal, though. ... But other than that, it actually looks legit.

... Check out the flash animation.  Lawl.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 6, 2010)

Runefox said:


> ... Check out the flash animation.  Lawl.



ok, they totally got me with that animation! i HAVE to buy that now! :O the hovering fat guy cracked me up XD


----------



## Carenath (Feb 6, 2010)

Runefox said:


> ... Check out the flash animation.  Lawl.


Roffle


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 6, 2010)

8 bucks a month is cheap.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 6, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> 8 bucks a month is cheap.



$8/mo = $96/year = nearly double what an antivirus package costs (which is $96 more than a free antivirus costs) every year.  If you *need* an AV/anti-malware package, Avast! or AVG usually does the job, and combine that with safe browsing practices and some common sense, and you should actually rarely pick anything up. If it works for you, I'd recommend only "subscribing" when necessary.

EDIT: Actually, apparently the yearly fee is pretty low (a little more than two months' worth, $19.95 USD). Not bad I suppose. Comes free with NOD32, Avira (premium), and A-Squared (premium), so if you use those, that's a plus.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Feb 9, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Anyone know how to remove this? Every time I click a link in google search, it redirects me to some random site like holywood.com or c.enhance.com. I really, really want to remove it.
> 
> I'm not the best with computers, please help me. ><


Those goddamn Malware makers...


----------

